# Female betta shreading the male..?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So I wanted to spawn my bettas. I did everything that I have read over the years and everything was fine. She would check out the bubble nest, ect. My female in and she was taking a little shreading from the male but then later she is tearing after him and taking apart his fins. A hour later she had him in a corner and she was on the other side of the tank. When I put her back in her jar he would come back over, flare at her, ect. Why is she the one being a a$$, not him? I have never heard of it being this way. Help?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not uncommon for females to be just as aggressive as the males. Did you condition the pair properly, many times an aggressive female is one who was not conditioned properly or conditioned enough.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Angels said:


> So I wanted to spawn my bettas. I did everything that I have read over the years and everything was fine. She would check out the bubble nest, ect. My female in and she was taking a little shreading from the male but then later she is tearing after him and taking apart his fins. A hour later she had him in a corner and she was on the other side of the tank. When I put her back in her jar he would come back over, flare at her, ect. Why is she the one being a a$$, not him? I have never heard of it being this way. Help?


You sound exactly like me lol. I had that same problem and it was because my female was extremely aggressive. She nearly killed my male twice. I would say that you would be better off spawning a different female with him. Spawning bettas can be tricky. If you want to breed bettas, try spawning a pair under a year old. A lot of the petstore bettas are over a year old. I'm not sure how old your pair is, but it would be worth finding out.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Betta man said:


> You sound exactly like me lol. I had that same problem and it was because my female was extremely aggressive. She nearly killed my male twice. I would say that you would be better off spawning a different female with him. Spawning bettas can be tricky. If you want to breed bettas, try spawning a pair under a year old. A lot of the petstore bettas are over a year old. I'm not sure how old your pair is, but it would be worth finding out.


Yes they where conditioned . Lol. Ok, its she was tiny when I got get, like a inch long. My guess is that she is about a year old. I have tried a different male with her and he was more aggressive with her but still did not work. I dont have many good places for buying a female betta, in fact the only place I can go to get one is Walmart. Thats not a good idea....Where should I get one would you guys think? Ebay? Live aquaria?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

aquabid.com is good.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, I will look into it!! Thanks Betta man! I hope I can find a nice female for my males!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My pair just spawned today. One is a petstore betta, so it's not impossible with petstore bettas, it's just that they're older. Try getting a male from petsmart. They have nice halfmoons that are young.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, I just got this very handsome yellow/orange/red male from the local pet store to breed with her but she started shreading him too. I will next time I go to a petsmart or bigger pet store! I think that I might get a female CT from aquabid within the next few days ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a new female. Or get a fighter plakat male. That did it for me as the females couldn't beat him up.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Try a new female. Or get a fighter plakat male. That did it for me as the females couldn't beat him up.


Sure, I will see what I can do! She is very pretty but a total b:!:tch. Ok, I will see what I can do for a male too.


----------

